# INDIAN CURRY RHAPSODY



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

: INDIAN CURRY RHAPSODY ( to the music of Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody)

: Naan, just killed a man : poppadom against his head 
: had lime pickle now he's dead. 
: Naan, dinner's just begun 
: but now I'm gonna throw it all away. 
: Naan, ooh, ooh Didn't mean to make you cry 
: If I'm not back from the loo by this time tomorrow 
: Curry on, curry on 
: Cause nothing really Madras.

: Too late, my dinner's gone 
: Sends shivers down my spine 
: Bottom aching all the time 
: Goodbye onion bhaji, I've got to go 
: Gotta leave you all behind and use the loo. 
: Naan, ooh, ooh 
: this dupiazza is so mild 
: I sometimes wish we'd never come here at all.

: [Guitar solo]

: I see a little chicken tikka on the side 
: Rogan Josh, Rogan Josh, pass the chutney made of mango 
: Vindaloo does nicely Very very spicy 
: Meat! 
: Byriani (Byriani) : Byriani (Byriani) 
: Byriani and a naan

: (A vindaloo loo loo loo)

: I've eaten balti, somebody help me 
: He's eaten balti, get him to the lavatory 
: Stand you well back 
: 'Case the loo is quarantined... 
: Here it comes 
: There it goes 
: Technicolor yawn 
: I chunder : No! 
: It's coming up again 
: (There he goes) 
: I chunder, it's coming back again 
: (There he goes) 
: Coming back again 
: (up again) 
: Here it comes again. 
: (No no no no no no NO) 
: On my knees, I'm on my knees 
: On his knees, Oh, there he goes 
: This vindaloo 
: Is about to wreck my guts 
: Poor meee.. Poor meeee...poor MEEEEEE!

: [Guitar solo]

: So you think you can chunder and then feel alright? 
: So you try to eat curry and drink beer all night? 
: Oh maybe, but now you'll puke like a baby 
: Just had to come out 
: It just had to come right out in here.

: [guitar solo]

: [slow bit]

: Korma or dupizza 
: bhaji, naan or saag 
: nothing makes a difference 
: nothing makes a difference 
: to meee.... 
: (Any way the wind blows....shshshsh) I


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Like it [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

class...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mind you, that Lime Pickle will do that to a man. :-X


----------

